# La Tale on Linux and Wine/VB Issues



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright.. So I'm trying to use wine with La Tale due to the fact that it's a windows game.

Well.. It boots up and stuff but it gets to the loaded launcher screen and just sits there instead of updating... I'm not really sure how to fix this due to being newish to Linux... I was raised on windows ^^; So.. I also tried VirtualBox but it.. erm. It won't boot? I try to boot and I get this: 
http://i25.tinypic.com/2rcpi6b.png

There we go


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa... might want to try linking large images rather than displaying them - it tends to mess up the thread layout a bit.

WINE is able to run some Windows games, but not all of them.  My suggestion for WINE would first be to get to the latest version.  Ubuntu has a number of version controls implemented within its repository system, so the version of WINE that gets installed via the default repositories is actually considerably behind.

Follow the instructions linked here to install the WINE HQ repository insteadl; that will allow you to get the very latest stable release.  Once installed, try installing/running the game again under the newer version of WINE.

According to WINE's site, the game did not work when they last tested (which was 28 minor revisions ago): http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13846&iTestingId=31488

Like I said, not all games run under WINE.  I would definitely not suggest trying to run the game in a VM environment either - VM environments have terrible video support.  The best way to run games is to keep a copy of Windows available in dual-boot mode.  Much as I love Linux/Unix, I have Windows on my main PC for that very reason.

Eventually, there is talk of DX10 support in WINE, but it could be a long way off yet, and often game developers are messy and take short cuts, relying on Windows-specific files or registry things to be present, which tend to break WINE.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

Regarding VirtualBox, double-check the machine's properties, especially the location of the virtual hard disk file and other media.

If the properties are right, then I wager you've got a corrupted virtual hard disk file.  Best to make a new hard disk file, point VirtualBox to it, and reinstall Windows on it.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Whoa... might want to try linking large images rather than displaying them - it tends to mess up the thread layout a bit.
> 
> WINE is able to run some Windows games, but not all of them.  My suggestion for WINE would first be to get to the latest version.  Ubuntu has a number of version controls implemented within its repository system, so the version of WINE that gets installed via the default repositories is actually considerably behind.
> 
> ...





ArielMT said:


> Regarding VirtualBox, double-check the machine's properties, especially the location of the virtual hard disk file and other media.
> 
> If the properties are right, then I wager you've got a corrupted virtual hard disk file.  Best to make a new hard disk file, point VirtualBox to it, and reinstall Windows on it.



My windows won't boot for some reason D:

I think when I installed linux on my other drive.. Something happened and it wiped my C drive when it linuxed up my F drive.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you booting Windows in VirtualBox from a virtual hard disk or a real hard disk?


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Are you booting Windows in VirtualBox from a virtual hard disk or a real hard disk?



My windows is like.. Missing.. But in virtual box I just made a thing like it asked me to.. That's all ._.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 27, 2009)

Hmm... well, I have seen folks accidentally install Ubuntu (or other OS's) over Windows.  If you go to "Places" do you see any entries there that say "X.X gig media" or something similar?  If so, check them out - see if one has your Windows copy on it.  

If Windows is still there, then you might just need to tweak the Grub boot loader a little so that you can boot back to it.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Hmm... well, I have seen folks accidentally install Ubuntu (or other OS's) over Windows.  If you go to "Places" do you see any entries there that say "X.X gig media" or something similar?  If so, check them out - see if one has your Windows copy on it.
> 
> If Windows is still there, then you might just need to tweak the Grub boot loader a little so that you can boot back to it.




Its not there.. That's why I think I messed it up... But that's okay for now I suppose.. 

I tried to click on boot from Windows on the boot up but it gives some thing like Hit a button to restart and no matter the device that's in the boot.. It does that then boots in linux to my secondary drive.


----------

